# Rolling in Litter box



## HerbertsMommy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello - 

We just brought our 3 month old hedgie home on Friday. Last night, he started rolling in his litter box and we are wondering if its ok for him to do this. He is really into it and rolls completely into a ball, comes out of it, and then kicks too.

Thank you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your new hedgie. 
My first question would be, what do you have in the litter box? It sounds cute to me.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Yup it's ok. My first hedgehog didn't do it. My second does. She got really sad when I switched her from litter to paper towel, so I switched her back. Be sure your litter box is large enough that she can role in an area she hasn't already "used" and clean the box each day.


----------



## HerbertsMommy (Jan 3, 2011)

We have non scented, non clumping cat litter in there. 

Glad to hear someone else's hedgie does it too! We are in the "litter training" process, so we've been moving the poopie into the litter box to encourage him to go in there. We'll make sure that it stays clean though! 

Thank you for your help!


----------

